# What music do you use to help you read



## Mr.Underhill (Oct 29, 2022)

For me its this
I tend to read 30 pages, then 10 pages and another 10 pages interms of breaks. Of total of 50 pages.
But this music helps me relax to the reading of books


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 29, 2022)

For the Lord of the Rings, I usually listen to the fitting pieces from the New Line Cinema Production. 

I find parts of the movie very obnoxious in their straying from the original plot, yet I love the music. It totally resonates with me. I also usually make pieces on digital music software and use those for my own reading too.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 29, 2022)

I don't, I find it too distracting. I can only fully concentrate on one thing at a time.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 29, 2022)

To me I have to keep it in the 'low decibel zone' too loud makes me distracted, just loud enough actually enhances my concentration.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 29, 2022)

If I listen to anything while reading it's classical or coffeehouse like jazz music without lyrics. It's good for background so I can still concentrate on my book.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 29, 2022)

I can't read OR write successfully while listening to music. (Why does that make me sound illiterate? LOL.) Rather, I use music to jog my muses when my writing stalls. Music makes the pretty pictures flow in my head. 

In which case, the music will have to depend on what I'm writing.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 19, 2022)

Music may or may not be on in the background when I read, and if it's on it's classical.
("Classical" being a catch -all word for music that was written in the last 1000 years or so.)
But I do not use music to help me read. I can read just fine without it, thank you very much😉. 
And if I decide to _actively_ _listen_ to music, I do just that, and that alone.
I put on a piece of music and sit there and listen to it, whether its 6 minutes or 60 minutes (or longer), and I do not do anything else while I'm listening.
(It's like going to a classical music concert,...you sit quietly and listen for about an hour or so, then there's maybe a 15 minute intermission, and then another 45-60 minutes of music)


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Dec 20, 2022)

Rap/hip-hop mostly. Can't often just sit down and read a book in silence because I daydream easily, my mind always wanders off.
Also only listen to music with headphones as well (while reading).


----------



## Deimos (Dec 20, 2022)

CheriptheRipper said:


> ...Can't often just sit down and read a book in silence because I daydream easily, my mind always wanders off.....


 Focus, my friend, focus....


----------

